# Kyngs golf club market bosworth



## quinn (Sep 2, 2012)

Played it yesterday for the first time and to be honest wasn't expecting too much from a course that has only been open a year.After 18 holes of testing golf i was pleasantly surprised.The course has been very well set up, the drainage is excellent the greens are what i expected of a course only a year old but given time im sure will improve.Alot of the holes are separated with grass banks running down both sides so any shots slightly off the fairway often leave a shot of a slopest ... i got enough practice at these but saying that the fairways are generously wide.There are a few blind tee shots to fairway markers but don't let this put you off . If you can keep it pretty straight off the tee you should be fine...more easy said than done.As I've said before the greens need a bit 
more work which you can see is being done. a real test of your short game as most of the greens are like upturned bowls. can't remember seeing too many pitch marks on them, not the biggest greens I've seen and any wayward shots run of the raised greens and can leave some interesting chip / pitch shots back on.All in all not a bad course.Great potential would be good to see it in a few years when its all settled a bit more could be a cracking course.Sounds like the owner has his priorities right . No clubhouse yet but there are facilities there that are ok ... friendly portacabin is how id describe it.To sum it up a tough test of golf some very demanding shots and you'll have some interesting putts.Would recommend a visit probably worth going back in a few years to see it at its best.Good luck if its windy.Just one more thing one of houses nearby has its own airfield in the garden so beware of low flying aircraft.Nice course


----------

